# Landscape drip line repair



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

Last weekend I dug up the old root systems for some undesirable shrubbery I cut down and killed earlier this year. When doing so, we discovered the root systems had wrapped themselves around the drip line that was in that flower bed. Consequently, I had to cut the line in order to remove the stumps. In the spring I am going to plant new stuff in this bed, so I want to run new drip line throughout the bed, and I want to do it myself instead of calling someone to do it for me.

So here's my question:
The drip line coming from the sprinkler head is still attached and was never touched. I purchased this repair kit on Amazon to get it done. Is this all I need? Is it really as simple as shoving a coupler in the old drip line, and then shoving the new line on the other end of the coupler?

Also, how deep should I bury the drip line?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Yes, that should have what you need to make the repair, and yes, it's as simple as you describe. Cut out the damaged portion and use a coupler or two with some new line if needed to patch the gap.

As far as deep, I use a landscape shovel to make a V in the soil and just jam it in as far as it'll go. Usually the top is still visible. Then I just cover the rest with mulch.


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

chrismar said:


> Yes, that should have what you need to make the repair, and yes, it's as simple as you describe. Cut out the damaged portion and use a coupler or two with some new line if needed to patch the gap.
> 
> As far as deep, I use a landscape shovel to make a V in the soil and just jam it in as far as it'll go. Usually the top is still visible. Then I just cover the rest with mulch.


Sounds good, thanks for the reply!


----------

